# Need ADVICE!!!! Please!!!!!



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay, I am fostered a dog from Animal Aid of Vermillion that was originally posted on the GRF. This was the old thread:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...need-rescue-lucy-golden-ret-dies-today-2.html

Most of everyone said if you can foster her...just get her out of there and run.

Well it has not been that easy!! I do not know what to do. Any lawyers??
Well, I have a show/performance golden...so I am gone a lot on the weekends. Instead of boarding her one of the girls, Alison, at my vet offered to take her because she really wanted another dog. She would try her out and see how she does. 

She fell in LOVE with her. Her other rescued dog loves her also and they play so well together. She filled out the application last week to adopt her. Tara said that the application looked great, but it was ultimately up to Joelle (Director)

Well today I get an email from Tara Andrews saying to send pictures of her because Joelle has a friend from another rescuer that knows someone that might be interested in her. 

I drove 2 hours to pick up Lucy to foster and try to save her life so she would not get gassed...and they do not have the heart to atleast look over the application. She is in MY city. So, I could visit her and check on her often.

Oh, and there is nothing wrong with Alison's application. She has a 1/2 acre fenced in yard. Her dog is all up to date. She lives by herself and works at a vet's office. How much more could you want?

The other thing, is there anything I can do if she decides to adopt to the other person? 

I NEVER signed any kind of contract at all. Just an application. 

I have no clue what to do, but sadly I know what is going to happen. I have heard Joelle does this often. She has to control everything.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated...I am trying really hard to keep my cool. I do think that Alison would go to court over her. Hopefully it does not come to that.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

This is the email I had received from Tara:

Kelli,

Do you still have Lucy? Or have you already given her to your friend? I let Joelle know her app looked great. She had already promised to send pictures of her to a friend who runs a rescue and had an interested adopter. I am still pushing for your friend to adopt her, however, as you know... It is ultimately Joelle's decision. Please send me a couple pics of Lucy so I can give them to her. She will send them to her friend, get the app from the other adopter, then make a decision based on what is best for Lucy. I will keep you updated on the process, and like I said, I will be pushing for your friend to adopt her.

Thanks"


But, I do not know how Joelle knows what is best for Lucy. She does not even know her!! Has she called me ONE TIME during this whole process....absolutely NOT! It is always Tara contacting me.

I do not understand how she would know what was best for Lucy without asking me?


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

I would honestly email Joelle and tell her from you personally where you stand. I think that it is your right as her foster to tell Joelle that Alison needs to be the person to adopt Lucy. After her response, I would therefore decide what to do. If you have already tried to contact Joelle with no response or a skewed response then I would send her an email that stated that you will not stand for Lucy being passed to yet another rescue with she already has an amazing opportunity to have a great forever home. I would then let her know that you will be adopting her out to Alison. That's what I would do if it were me... but, then again, I don't know how your organization works, or how strict the chain of command is.

Just think for the best interest of Lucy.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I will try that...even though I know I will not get a response. But, I will try. I need to wait till tomorrow, so I can cool down a little.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

How sad! Why would they even want to do that to the dog? If they are a rescue they should have plenty more for people to choose from.

If her very 1st question to you was "Do you still have the dog?" They must not be keeping up with things very well.

My own personal opinion is...If you have no contract and you just filled out an application and they handed you the dog I would think it is yours to do with what you want to. I know others will disagree, but that is the way I see it. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Kally76 said:


> How sad! Why would they even want to do that to the dog? If they are a rescue they should have plenty more for people to choose from.
> 
> If her very 1st question to you was "Do you still have the dog?" They must not be keeping up with things very well.
> 
> My own personal opinion is...If you have no contract and you just filled out an application and they handed you the dog I would think it is yours to do with what you want to. I know others will disagree, but that is the way I see it. Please keep us posted.


That is what I want to find out! Legally what are my options? That is what a lot of people told me to do and that is why Lucy has been with Alison so much.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Acadiana Animal Advocates Raising Voices Against Vermillion Animal Control Center | A Cat's Blog

Check out the article below the video. A few paragraphs down the first sentence states: 

"The humane society also found fault with the shelter’s short and confusing animal adoption procedures and the substandard housing conditions of the shelter’s feline population.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I can see your frustration. I tried to find some info online and there is nothing. This website has a few articles about ownership but it's not really all that helpful it's just all I could find.

Lost and Found: Humane Societies' Rights and Obligations Regarding Companion Animal Ownership


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

When you took her from the shelter was it an adoption, or did you sign a foster agreement?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> When you took her from the shelter was it an adoption, or did you sign a foster agreement?


I did not even go to the shelter. I met Tara at a gas station at about 9 pm at night.

All I did was fill out an online application/questionaire. No signed agreedment to foster or to adopt. They emailed me after I emailed them a million times to see if I can get Lucy out of there. Tara set up a time for me to come get her and I drove and got her.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Edited=)=)


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Scratch that. Tara pulled the dog and handed it to you to foster?


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

If "Tara" pulled the dog, and you both made a verbal agreement for you to foster the dog, then legally you are not allowed to pass the dog around to anyone other than the Tara woman.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

kateann1201 said:


> If "Tara" pulled the dog, and you both made a verbal agreement for you to foster the dog, then legally you are not allowed to pass the dog around to anyone other than the Tara woman.


That is what I thought ! But, there has to be a way to do something if she denies Alison (original application) for no reason and gives the dog to the other woman.

I am not driving anywhere.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

kfayard said:


> That is what I thought ! But, there has to be a way to do something if she denies Alison (original application) for no reason and gives the dog to the other woman.
> 
> I am not driving anywhere.


Legally speaking - no. Tara can rehome her to whoever she sees fit. I promise I'm not trying to be harsh, I'm just giving you input. You do not however, have to drive anywhere. Although, if Tara decides she's found the right home, she can come claim the dog from YOU and it's your responsibility to have the dog to hand over. Know what I mean? Now, the flip side of that...if you no longer agree with the rescues practices and do not want to be responsible for fostering the dog any longer, you should notify her immediately and have her pick the dog up.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

kateann1201 said:


> Legally speaking - no. Tara can rehome her to whoever she sees fit. I promise I'm not trying to be harsh, I'm just giving you input. You do not however, have to drive anywhere. Although, if Tara decides she's found the right home, she can come claim the dog from YOU and it's your responsibility to have the dog to hand over. Know what I mean? Now, the flip side of that...if you no longer agree with the rescues practices and do not want to be responsible for fostering the dog any longer, you should notify her immediately and have her pick the dog up.


 
You are not being harsh. This shelter is corrupt, I am not just saying that. There have been so many stories about rescue groups trying to get a particular dog out of that place and they are denied. Some instances the dog is put down. How that is better than going to a better rescue?? I have no idea.

If I give her up now...I have a feeling the would gas her down. I would not do that, even though a ton of people are trying to do something with this shelter.

How can she see a home that is fit for Lucy, when she does not even know her? It is not Tara that I have a problem with, it is Joelle. Thanks for your input.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

kfayard said:


> You are not being harsh. This shelter is corrupt, I am not just saying that. There have been so many stories about rescue groups trying to get a particular dog out of that place and they are denied. Some instances the dog is put down. How that is better than going to a better rescue?? I have no idea.
> 
> If I give her up now...I have a feeling the would gas her down. I would not do that, even though a ton of people are trying to do something with this shelter.
> 
> How can she see a home that is fit for Lucy, when she does not even know her? It is not Tara that I have a problem with, it is Joelle. Thanks for your input.


Hold the phone!!!!! This is not a rescue that gave you this dog? This is an animal shelter director/worker? That's a whole new can of worms. Maybe I'm not following correctly. Rescues and shelters operate completely differently. If this is a county/city run shelter then something smells rotten with this situation. If a shelter worker dropped a dog off with you at some random place like that, then I would approach it differently...

Hmmm... let me know if this is the case


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

To be honest...I have no clue what this rescue group is. The girl Tara Andrews, I know helps get dogs out of shelters...not just this one. Her Facebook page even shows that. She is the one that brought Lucy to a gas station to me.

I never once spoke to Joelle (the director).

Take a look at this:

Animal Aid of Vermilion Area - To Rescue Groups

To foster or adopt a dog, you have to get another rescue group with a 501 to get the dog for you....weird....I know...that is why I said it is all messed up. And people are trying to do something about it.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oooh yeah that's pretty much the equivalent to a dog broker. They sound like complete flakes. The dog in question is legally owned by whoever pulled her from the shelter. That's about all I can tell you at this moment. What a mess! I wish that pup the best and don't take any crap from anyone. I'd demand to know who pulled the dog and in what Rescues name =)


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

kateann1201 said:


> Oooh yeah that's pretty much the equivalent to a dog broker. They sound like complete flakes. The dog in question is legally owned by whoever pulled her from the shelter. That's about all I can tell you at this moment. What a mess! I wish that pup the best and don't take any crap from anyone. I'd demand to know who pulled the dog and in what Rescues name =)


Thank-you for all your help. I am still trying to figure all of it out!! haha! I will let you know any news. Thank-you so much again.


----------

